# Беларусь > Частные объявления > Реклама >  Розыгрыш iPad

## TechVisionRussia

iPad2 + Ридер + 1000 рублей

На ЛитРес стартует новый беспрецедентный розыгрыш. 5 призовых мест, главный приз – iPad2

Условие участия в розыгрыше – покупка любой продукции ЛитРес на сумму 150 рублей и больше, до 1 декабря.

Призы:

1 место – iPad 2

2 место – ридер Еffire Сitybook L600.

Третье, четвертое и пятое места награждаются суммой в 1000 рублей на счет.

Участвуйте и побеждайте!





Условия акции

• Акция проводится с 22 ноября по 30 ноября 2011 года включительно.

• Для участия в акции необходимо приобрести контент litres.ru на сумму 150 рублей, или больше

• Победители будут определены случайным образом из числа всех участвующих в розыгрыше.

• Итоги акции будут опубликованы в разделе Новости

• В акции могут участвовать только зарегистрированные пользователи.

• Сумма покупки, по которой отбираются участники акции, суммируется по всем транзакциям, совершенным с одного профайла в течение продолжительности акции.

• Нет ограничений по характеру приобретаемой продукции (книги, аудиокниги, медиафайлы)

• «День/сутки акции» отсчитывается по московскому времени и начинается в 0.01

• При разночтении в правилах конкурса между данными условиями и любой прочей информацией из других источников, первичный приоритет имеют данные условия.



Участвуйте и Вы обязательно выиграете! Мы гарантируем честность проведения акций.

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------

